# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Risposta a "Iva affitto terreno a Wind"

## martha

Non riuscendo a rispondere direttamente al messaggio (non capisco per quale motivo) rispondo a Marco aprendo una nuova discussione:
L'art. 4 del Dpr 633/72 "gli enti pubblici e privati che non hanno per oggetto esclusivo o principale l'esercizio di attività commerciali o agricole, si considerano effettuate nell'esercizio dell'impresa soltanto le cessioni di beni e le prestazioni di  servizi realizzate nell'esercizio di attività commerciali o agricole" - 
La locazione di beni immobili svolta dal Comune nell'esercizio di finalità istituzionali non attribuisce la soggettività passiva all'Ente, in quanto tale attività costituisce sfruttamento del patrimonio immobiliare dell'Ente e non attività commerciale. Nel caso un privato affitti il tetto di casa sua non diventa soggetto passivo iva giusto? Se invece l'antenna venisse posizionata su un tetto di un immobile utilizzato a carattere commerciale in quel caso si dovrebbe emettere fattura. 
Ciao!!!

----------

